# Fish gone missing



## winston (Aug 6, 2006)

I have had a 55 gallon fresh water aquarium for about 6 months. Every once in a while fish go missing. As far as I understand, I have all peaceful fish and my pet store (along with some experts I've talked to) are clueless as to where they are going. The water always tests fine, tank is cleaned every 2 weeks...all looks good. So far, I've lost about 11 fish (clowns, tetras, etc.) I do a count every night and would notice if one was ill or dying. Where are they?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

Have you checked all the decors and other equipments? What about the cover glass? Is it placed in the tank securely?

Have you notice any fish ill or dying? Smaller fish like the tetras that are ill tend to die fast and their bodies being small can dissolve very fast compared to larger ones.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is there any way for them to jump out. That as happened in the past to me.


----------



## Lilith (Aug 8, 2006)

What fish are currently in your aquarium?


----------

